# Eddy is still the man



## Fredrik1 (Nov 26, 2002)

Bought frame in later 80s
56cm, Grand Prix made with Reynolds 753 tubing
This is the traditionalist in me showing.
Chorus 9s
199 Prima
Record/Open Pro CD 28s
Veloflex tyres
No computer. This bike is just for riding.


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

Beautiful bicycle. I like that one-tone paint. Babyblue... Delicious!


----------



## Fredrik1 (Nov 26, 2002)

*Baby blue*



erol/frost said:


> Beautiful bicycle. I like that one-tone paint. Babyblue... Delicious!


Here's a story and a bit of trivia for you. When I was nine I moved from Sweden to the US. As a moving gift my mom bought me a junior racer made by a Swedish company called Monark. They had this blue called "Monark blue".
In my twenties I was in Sweden and almost bought a blue Merckx made by Monark. The story is that Monark had rights to put Eddy's head badge on their frames.
When I bought this frame I got this "Monark blue" by accident. The shop actually gave me a deal due to the error. Destiny.

FYI Monark merged with Crescent and are now a part of Cycle Europe. Bianchi, Gitane and others are also woned by C.E.

Fredrik


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

That's a beautifully understated bike. I love Merckx frames. One question, however. Doesn't that rise on the nose of the saddle cause some serious discomfort in the gonad region? Maybe it's just the angle of the photo. Happy riding.


----------



## Fredrik1 (Nov 26, 2002)

*Thanks and no*



mickey-mac said:


> That's a beautifully understated bike. I love Merckx frames. One question, however. Doesn't that rise on the nose of the saddle cause some serious discomfort in the gonad region? Maybe it's just the angle of the photo. Happy riding.


Thanks for the complement on the bike. No the angle is not as severe as it looks. No problems.


----------

